# Arminian Grace!



## Reformed1 (Nov 22, 2004)

This was posted on James White's blog several months ago. I think it accurately reflects the logical conclusions of Arminianism:



Arminian grace! How strange the sound
Salvation hinged on ME
I once was lost then turned around
Was blind then chose to see

What "grace" is it that calls for choice
Out of some good within?
The part that willed to heed God's voice
Proved stronger than my sin

Through many ardent gospel pleas 
I sat with heart of stone
But then some hidden good in me
Propelled me toward my home

When we've been there ten thousand years
Because of what we've done
We've no less days to sing our praise
Than when we first begun

- Dennis Walter Cochran


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 22, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## Reformed1 (Nov 22, 2004)

Joshua, that song was great as well. 

[Edited on 11/04/2004 by Reformed1]


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 22, 2004)

I guess you could say they're "pro-choice" eh?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 22, 2004)

Wonderful, Josh!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## turmeric (Nov 22, 2004)

Anybody for a little praise 'n' worship?


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow, on one hand that is funny but on another hand, if I take away the tune of the poem and just ask them (some acquaitnances) to read it, they probably wouldn't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## cih1355 (Nov 23, 2004)

The Arminian says, "God has chosen you, but He is waiting for you to choose Him."


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cih1355_
> The Arminian says, "God has chosen you, but He is waiting for you to choose Him."



Hence Geisler's defintion of the phrase _Chosen But Free_.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 23, 2004)

They reinterpret Jesus' words to 
"I knew that you would choose me so, hah!, I beat you to it!"


----------



## cih1355 (Nov 23, 2004)

According to Arminian theology, God's choice is more like wish that might be or might not be fulfilled.


----------



## Reformed1 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cih1355_
> According to Arminian theology, God's choice is more like wish that might be or might not be fulfilled.



Yes. I have come to see that it involves a lot of mental gymnastics to believe in Arminian theology. I truly don't understand it. Is it God's choice, or mine? Perhaps I'm just stupid (and there is a good chance of that), but I just don't understand it. It's an incoherent argument:

Arminian - "God chose me, because I chose Him. He saw that I would choose Him, so He chose me."

Calvinist - "But Jesus said that the God's choice precedes our coming in faith."

Arminian - "Well, God won't force Himself upon us. He lets us choose Him."

Calvinist - "But the Bible says He chose us first."

Arminian - "Because we chose Him."

Calvinist -


----------



## 4ndr3w (Nov 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reformed1_
> 
> Arminian - "God chose me, because I chose Him. He saw that I would choose Him, so He chose me."
> 
> ...




Yeah... don't you remember, "He loved us because we first loved Him."


----------



## Reformed1 (Nov 29, 2004)

> Yeah... don't you remember, "He loved us because we first loved Him."


----------

